# hello from Italy!



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

artifact is nice (from personal experience)

so what hills do you ride?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

welcome to the forum.

nice board you got there man.


----------

